# vorfächer selbst binden



## abzorb (8. Juli 2001)

hi alle
so nach meinem nunmehr dritten einschneidenden erlebnis mit fertig gebundenen vorfächern (habe gestern eine r´forelle mit schätzungsweise 5 pfd verloren, vorfachbruch natürlich in der ersten schlinge des knotens am haken) hab ich nun beschlossen meine vorfächer wieder selbst zu binden.mein händler um die ecke hat leider ein sehr dürftiges angebot an losen haken usw. welche haken und vorfachmaterial könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die haken sollten sehr feindrahtig sein, und wo kann ich sie bestellen ?es war doch richtig dieses posting nicht schon gestern reinzusetzen, sonst wäre es wohl "etwas" anders ausgefallen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.danke schon im voraus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 keep on rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



->>abzorb


----------



## TommyD (8. Juli 2001)

Hi
Schau mal bei  Askari  vorbei die haben viele angelhaken und du kannst den Katalog kostenlos bestellen.Gruß:_____TommyD


----------



## steffen (8. Juli 2001)

Also ich fahre immer sehr gut mit Gamakatsu. Ich bin total zufrieden mit denen, aber meiner Meinung nach eignen die sich nicht für alle Angelarten.
Erläutere mal bitte näher, wie du am häufigsten fischt.Gruß Steffen


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2001)

Moin Ab,also, ich habe mit folgenden Haken noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht:
- Gamakatsu die ganze "Baureihe"
- VMC ebenso
- DAM "Sumo"
- Cormoran "CGS"
Alle anderen Haken, die ich bisher hatte (Cormoran Profi-Line, Billig-Mustad-Serie, Shakespeare) habe ich entweder zurückgebracht oder wütend in die Tonne geworfen!An Schnur verwende ich Platil Match, Platil Strong, Platil Xtra, Balzer Bodyguard, Stroft GTM, Zebco Quattron, Zebco/Browning Triton.Bislang habe ich damit auch noch keine schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Von sogenannten "Billigschnüren" (500 m für 8 DM) kann ich aber echt nur abraten!!!!! Drahtig steiff und keine "Naßknotenfestigkeit" (Folge: Bruch, wie bei Dir...)Zum Binden verwende ich einen "Match-Man" - ein kleiner schwarzer Halter mit 2 Backen in den der Haken eingespannt wird (Gr. 1/0 - 24) und einem Drahtbügel, der als Helfer für den Knoten dient.
Als Schlaufe binde ich eine Doppel-Achter-Schlaufe bei Schnüren bis 0,35. Darüber eine einfache AchterschlaufeWo bestellen... Hmm... Brauch ich nicht, denn meine 2 Händler haben alles, was mein Herz begehrt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gerlinger hat Mustad, Cormoran CGS, DAM Sumo und Balzer Kendo im Sortiment. Da sollte auch was für Dich bei sein, oder???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Den Matchman gibts da auch für 6,90 DM)
------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 08-07-2001 um 18:12.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Juli 2001)

Hi!
Ich fische ausschließlich mit Gamakatsu. Die roten Haken in Größe 2,0-4,0 zum Brandungsangeln. Natürlich binde ich die selber. In der Größe gibs aber keine gebundenen muß ich dazu sagen.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## abzorb (8. Juli 2001)

also die haken werden fürs stippen, zum forellen- und äschenfischen gebraucht, bei raubfischhaken hab ich meine favourites.
dann werd ich mal bei gerlinger und askari vorbeischaun, so nen matchman wäre auch nicht schlecht (argh, da schlägt wieder meine chronische faulheit durch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )....@ franky du hast sie in die tonne geworfen, ich hab sie gestern noch alle verbrannt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, auch um sicherzugehen, dass ich so &%%&§$§""!%§"&§ nie wieder benutze....
na auf jeden fall gehts mir jetzt besser 


------------------





 keep on rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



->>abzorb


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2001)

Hi Ab,ja, nur in die Tonne geworfen. Zum Verbrennen wäre mir das Streichhölzchen zu schade gewesen, für diesen Schrott!Ich kann den Matchman nur empfehlen. Ab Gr. 12 gibt Knoten in die Finger... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Uwe (9. Juli 2001)

Moin,"Ich kann den Matchman nur empfehlen. Ab Gr. 12 gibt Knoten in die Finger..."ditoUwe


----------



## JohannesG (9. Juli 2001)

Hallo,
ich binde meine Haken auch mit dem Match-Man. Nehme Qualitätshaken (Cormoran CGS, Kamasan, Sensas, Gamakatsu) und gute Schnur (Stroft GTM). Hatte mit keinem der Haken bislang Probleme. Du mußt selber schauen, daß auch vor allem die Hakenstärke (dicke des Drahts) zum Vorfach paßt. Kurzer oder langer Schenkel ist oft eine Glaubensfrage...
Mein Favorit beim Posenfischen auf mittlere Fische war immer der Kamasan 520 - ein mittelstarker Limerick-Haken mit mittellangem Schenkel.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## Heli (16. Juli 2001)

kann mir persönlich nicht vorstellen dass man vorfächer noch selber bindet. ich hab ein paar rudi heger geflechtvorfächer und bind immer nur ne neue spitze dran. meist damyl tectan, dass ich auch beim stippen nehme. beste refahrungen. meine fliegenhaken sind von patridge. auf alle fälle eine qualtätschnur verwenden.mehr glück bei der nächsten forelle.ps: forellen sind keine äschen und nicht besonders vorfachscheu, einfach mal ein 20 er vorfach nehmen.heli

------------------
**** no risk no fun!!****
 ***sex and drugs and***
 ******rock n roll******
 ******* -) *******


----------



## abzorb (16. Juli 2001)

hi heli
ich praktiziere kein fliegenfischen, die forelle biss beim matchfischen, und da dort auch einige wirklich grosse äschen stehen bleibt mir keine wahl beim vorfach, >abzorb


----------



## Heli (16. Juli 2001)

hi azorb.wusste ich nicht dass Du matchen tust. glaub aber trotzdem nicht dass Du mit einer vorfachstärke auskommst. 0,16 ist bei einer 2,5 kg forelle schon a bissserl eng und für die äschen aber wahrscheinlich zu grob (0,12 tectan). was da passiert wenn du einen karpfen drankriegst ist eh klar *g*. jedenfalls sofort die bremse lockerer einstellen, besonders bei forellen, denn wenn die einen spurt hinlegen macht auch die schnur im wasser schon einen mächtigen widerstand und da kann schon mal dass vorfach reissen. bei den haken ist cgs eine gute wahl. vorfächer sollte man sich grundsätzlich selber binden (auch wegen länge und stärke und so. den cgs weissfischhaken würde ich aber nicht nehmen obwohl er gut und feindrähtig ist, biegt aber zu leicht auf bei grossen fischen. dürfte ein interssntes wasser sein (äschen, forellen, karpfen)tschüssi heli

------------------
**** no risk no fun!!****
 ***sex and drugs and***
 ******rock n roll******
 ******* -) *******


----------



## abzorb (16. Juli 2001)

na mit dem vorfach bin ich natürlich nicht auf karpfen gegangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hast recht bei klarem wasser ist 0,16 schon n bissel stark auf äsche, aber man muss halt kompromisse machen, in der donau/neckar gibts bei uns nunmal alles, forellen und äschen, nasen, barben und sogar huchen (erzählen die alten in der wirtschaft immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


------------------








 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



->>abzorb


----------



## Case (19. Juli 2001)

Naja abzorb,
Ich nimm immer die Goldhaken für Karpfen von Jenzi. Die knot ich mir mit `ner Platil
Strong 16er oder Platil Soft 20er. Dürfte für die Gewässer die Du  befischst ausreichen..Gruß
Case 

------------------
Besser ein Pfund in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## Seepferdchen01 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: vorfächer selbst binden*

Vorfach für Seelachs?


----------

